# Civilian shoots CANCELED at Camp Perry this year!!



## loweman165

What a blow. Alot of disappointed people. My boys and I look forward to the shoots there every year.


----------



## RossN

This may affect our club. Canton McKinley hosts a big shoot the week before Camp Perry every year. It's where they get most of the club income outside of member dues.

That sucks.


----------



## Snackmans Dad

I'm not sure what that all means, I see a pop up match canceled. Is that going to effect the CMP? I thought they were on there own? More insite??


----------



## RossN

Looks like they are still on. Nothing on the web indicates they have been cancelled for 2022.









Camp Perry Matches - Civilian Marksmanship Program


In addition to the Air Gun Events offered at the Gary Anderson CMP Competition Center, and Open Marksmanship Mondays held at Petrarca Range, the following matches are also held at Camp Perry. Upcoming Matches at Camp Perry Competitors will be firing on Kongsberg Electronic Targets (KTS). The KTS...




thecmp.org


----------



## Snackmans Dad

Friends of Camp Perry Events


On November 25 the Ohio Rifle and Pistol Association will hold the First Annual Modified Record Fire Shoot for the Friends of Camp Perry. We will be using the range with the Pop-Up Targets.



www.friendsofcampperry.org





It looks to me that the friends of camp perry events are cancelled. I think the CMP is a seperate deal and not effected by the cut.


----------



## loweman165

I see they talk of a "150k budget cut". Looks like events are going as planned. I know the Friends of Camp Perry have been going through changes with some of the folks that run it retiring last year. I haven't been able to find any info of budget cuts from the CMP or Perry


----------



## MidwestHunter71

Hey fellas, I read through this post yesterday when I finally joined as a new member and ironically enough, this article about smallbore events was posted on the outdoor wire, so i thought I'd share the link.


CMP 2022 Smallbore Rifle Postal Competition Now Open | Outdoor Wire


----------

